# Matte Black + Oettinger Audi TT = Evil Sith Coupe



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Yes, we're breaking out the Sith/Vader/Darth whatever references. They're tired and almost always associated with any evil-looking black cars. Still, we think this particular Oettinger kitted TT coupe is Sith-worthy. Mr. Sidious, your ride awaits after the jump.
This post is dedicated to all those people who've finally stopped Twittering about comic-con. Many thanks.
* Full Story - Matte Black Oettinger TT Coupe *


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Matte Black + Oettinger Audi TT = Evil Sith Coupe ([email protected])*

I keep posting but can't get an answer - is that car painted or covered in flat-black vinyl film?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Matte Black + Oettinger Audi TT = Evil Sith Coupe (TT412GO)*

Unfortunately I haven't seen it in person and don't have an answer for you.


----------



## nowdubnvr6 (Apr 25, 2006)

Is there a higher res version of that picture cause that car is so nice.


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

REPOST!................. but on your question about sticker or not, the sticker wrap will cost you more than the actual flat paint job, i called a local place here in cali prob one of the best on the west "sticker city" 
even we have know them for a long time they price me very high!
i only wanted the half top in flat black wrap but it was as close as a paint job.
the only major good thing is if you get tired of it you just remove it and your done lol!


----------



## ALTIMA (Oct 1, 2004)

if anyone has questions about this car or is interested in using it for publications please feel free to contact me via PM. Thanks!


----------



## 13bpower (Jun 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Damn!


----------

